# Is it me?



## Mynmyn33 (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know where I will start this so I guess I will start at the begining. My husband and I have been together for 13 years and married for 8. We have always had a great sex life, never have gone more than a week ever.
Even with several times a week intamacy I have dealt with my libido. I take several meds that I know effect it so I just push through it and it ends up being really good! This is embarressing but I can only orgasm through clitoral stimulation and that is even hard sometimes  So it is hard to get me in the mood.
We have tried a lot of different things to spice up our love life but it just wasnt for me. I wont get into that because I do not believe that is the problem.
It seems like for the past few months me not being in the mood and having my mind on different things have gotten worse. BUT I dont feel like he is doing anything to help this problem. Sex seems to have gotten to be a "To-Do" List and the excitment has gone and that hurts even worse! Same situation, same position, no four play. 
I know he is expecting me to start it because he never knows how I am feeling but man I just wish he would just grab me and do everything I tell him to.
Tonight was the same old story and he stops and pats me on the back. He said that it seemed like I was done and he was okay with that. The thing is I was not! This really actually hurt my feelings so here I am writing this downstairs by my lonesome instead of being in bed with my husband. 
So I guess my question is this. How can I fix me? How can I be able to meet my husbands needs, if he isnt helping me? He doesnt tell me what he wants he says I should just know and I am clueless because he doesnt talk to me about it anymore.
Sex is a pretty important thing in our marraige and I want to get back to the wild girl in the bedroom that I was before, I miss my drive and apperently so does my husband because I feel like complete crap that I could not even have him finish tonight.  So I need your help! OR is there something else really going on?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Show him your post and tell him you need to talk about this. It's all right there, you two just need to talk this out before it really gets to be a big problem.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Show him your post and tell him you need to talk about this. It's all right there, you two just need to talk this out before it really gets to be a big problem.


I 100% agree!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

He has to step up his game. I have found, and I'm sure a number of women will confirm, that when you're rocking your woman's world in bed, she just want sex more! Great sex brings desire for more great sex. Bad sex just gives a woman the "oh, why bother" feeling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Yep, talk to him...tell him you were not done. You should have right when it happened. Don't clam up and not communicate with him. He does need to step up his game, but you need also to let him know what you do and don't like. Imagine yourself in a Rally race and you are his co-pilot. Guide him to the finish line.


----------



## lovingthrill (Sep 17, 2012)

When he patted you on the back and thought you were "done" Why didn't you tell him that you were not? If you do not tell him what you are thinking/feeling when he has the wrong idea how will he ever know?Talk to him.


----------

